# Phrag Inca Rose 3N (besseae 'Rob's Choice' 4N AM/AOS x Pink Panther 'Pink Eye')



## dmcmkl (Nov 30, 2022)

Phrag Inca Rose made by and purchased from Orchids Ltd.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 30, 2022)

Nice thing, good colour and shape!
David


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 30, 2022)

Very nice! The shape is lovely!!


----------



## Julius (Nov 30, 2022)

Beautiful, I specifically like the colour shift at the bloom's "equator" .. striking! Not only do you grow a beautiful prag, but you take a great photo ... I will give the bloom some credit for being so photogenic


----------



## awesomei (Dec 1, 2022)

I have some seedling from Chuck Acker of this crossed with kovachii. I am interested to see how they bloom out.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2022)

Yaya besseae hybrids! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Dec 1, 2022)

Wonderful Phrag. flower. I love the shape of the bloom; very symmetrical.


----------

